# Winter tire tpms questions?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Why go wider than OEM 215/60-16? Not sure what TPMS problems you're referencing, either.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...he'll need either new TPMS sensors for the new snow tire wheels, or he'll need to transfer them between the wheels (not a good idea)...or, simply not install any sensors (but, light will be constantly on).


----------



## OzzyNF (Nov 3, 2011)

i don't mind the light being on....will the wheels it good with no fender drag?


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

went with a 215 winter tire. Wider seems to really be bothered by slush.


----------



## somers322 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Steel Rims*

Anyone in upstate ny willing to sell their stock steel rims if available? I have the 18" performance wheels that I would not like to take through a winter season. Would like to get the stock steel wheels to put snow tires on.


----------

